# Chanel, Dior, UD, MAC, Tarte etc Haul!



## ILoveMakeup84 (Aug 31, 2011)

Hi guys! Just wanted to share with you some of the goodies I have purchased recently  A special thanks to Brooke from BlushingNoir for helping me with lots of CP's  Some of the stuff I did buy here in my country.​ 

​ 

​ ​ *From left to right*: UD 15 year anniversary palette, Chanel Soleil Tan de Chanel in Bronze Corail, Dior Amber Diamond, Real Techniques brushes (Powder and Stippling), Chanel Rose Platine waterproof eyeliner, Chanel Aragonite Glossimer, Clinique Chubby stick in Super strawberry, Dior Addict Lipstick in Fantasy Pink, Tarte Amazonian Clay blushes in Exposed and Tipsy, Dior Honey Matte bronzer, Chanel Vitalumiere Aqua in B20, Wet n Wild Pride palette, Rimmel Sexy curves mascara, MAC eyeshadows in Jealousy wakes and Hocus Pocus, OPI nail polishes in Silver Shatter and Play the Peonies,  Finger paints nail polish in Dahlia my number, China Glaze nail polishes in Gamer glam, 108 degrees, Senorita Bonita, Wet n Wild Party of five glitters, Chanel Peridot.​ ​ ​ Some of the things up close:​ ​ 

​ ​ Dior Amber Diamond and Honey Matte bronzer, Chanel Bronze Corail​ ​ ​ ​ 

​ ​ Tarte amazonian clay blushes Exposed and Tipsy​ ​ ​ ​ 

​ ​ Wet n Wild Pride palette, Mac Hocus Pocus and Jealousy Wakes​ ​ ​ ​ 

​ ​ Chanel Peridot, OPI Silver shatter and Play the peonies​ ​ ​ ​ 

​ ​ China Glaze Gamer glam, Senorita bonita, 108 degrees​ ​ ​ 

​ ​ Finger paints Dahlia my number and WetnWild Party of five glitters​ ​ ​ 

​ ​ This one is just to show the awesomeness of the Aragonite glossimer lol​ ​ ​ Now I am just waiting for my theBalm Muppets palette! I am so excited about that ​


----------



## naturallyfab (Sep 1, 2011)

I have the poi silver shatter and I love it! This is an amazing haul!


----------



## soco210 (Sep 20, 2011)

you're welcome  glad you're enjoying everything!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Sep 20, 2011)

Awesome haul!  That purple glittery China Glaze nail polish is gorgeous, as is all the other goodies!  I've had my eye on Tarte Exposed and I think you just pushed me to it!    Enjoy!!


----------



## TheClara (Sep 21, 2011)

Lovely haul! The Dior bronzer is great, I think and Peridot, the hottest nailpolish this fall!


----------



## thebeautybible (Sep 25, 2011)

great haul, i love the chanel goodies. 

  	x


----------

